

PHP on Google App Engine - jusob
http://www.osnews.com/story/21307/PHP_on_Google_App_Engine

======
jusob
Original post: [http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/run-php-on-the-google-
app...](http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/run-php-on-the-google-app-engine/)

